# Trying Jonas Green for the first time, Seeking tips.



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

If my day works out according to plan I will be fishing at Jonas Green tomorrow evening after work. I have never fished the park before. Any tips or suggestions for success at this location are welcomed. 

Will my Bay sport license cover me for this park?


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

wildawes said:


> If my day works out according to plan I will be fishing at Jonas Green tomorrow evening after work. I have never fished the park before. Any tips or suggestions for success at this location are welcomed.
> 
> Will my Bay sport license cover me for this park?


Yes your license will cover you to fish the pier (which is free to fish without an license), and the beach (you need an bay license). I have not been in a while, but I seem to do alot better from the beach. I'm sure someone else will say the pier is better, but in my experience I don't do well on the pier. Not sure what they catching right now, but the standard bait everyone uses in the bay applies here as well (bloods, cutbait, shrimp). I usually use Jonas Green as an backup place if I do bad at Sandy Point up the road.. Oh yeah I also believe there is an sunken boat or something far right corner end of pier a ways out (someone else may need to confirm if that is right or not).


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Try fishing the bridge side. Don't use bottom hook if your using a bottom rig to minimize snags. A lot of rocks


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Grass shrimp blood worms. I was there a few days ago only thing there is perch. Maybe a small blue or 2


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

landed 30 stripers up to 26 inches with over half being keepers over this past week along the Severn


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> landed 30 stripers up to 26 inches with over half being keepers over this past week along the Severn


damn! I may have to give the academy another shot this week, TP hasn't produced a damned thing for me.


----------



## mainevent (Oct 21, 2013)

Let us know how the fishing goes wildawes. Thinking of going there or hiting up one of the piers on the Wicomico River.


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

I got to the park around 830pm and fished until 1030pm. It was too windy on the pier (crosswinds). I caught a white perch using bloodworms. Will try the rocks next time.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

wildawes said:


> I got to the park around 830pm and fished until 1030pm. It was too windy on the pier (crosswinds). I caught a white perch using bloodworms. Will try the rocks next time.


I really enjoy Jonas Green, I bet it can get windy there. I've only fished from the pier but have plans to kayak from the beach. Its a very nice little park. I've never been skunked there... but have only been twice... haha


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Go to the end of the old bridge(pier) and fish the right corner( if it's not already occupied) and cast towards the buoy. The channel has a nice drop off, 30 feet deep. Supposedly keeper Rock lurk down there.......nice ones too.

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12282.shtml


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Go to the end of the old bridge(pier) and fish the right corner( if it's not already occupied) and cast towards the buoy. The channel has a nice drop off, 30 feet deep. Supposedly keeper Rock lurk down there.......nice ones too.
> 
> http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12282.shtml


Keeper rock are in 3ft of water as well. Structure/abnormalities in water tend to hold fish. Try jigging a BKD along the drop off.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

bluefish1928 said:


> Keeper rock are in 3ft of water as well. Structure/abnormalities in water tend to hold fish. Try jigging a BKD along the drop off.


What size and color BKD or Bass Assassin? What size and color leadhead do you use Bluefish?


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

If you fish the left side (walking on to the*pier) you can only drop line about 15 feet out or cast under the main bridge. There's a cable there that will snag you nearly every time if you don't use proper technique. Took me a couple dozen rigs to figure it out. Happy to hear the perch are still biting 

Does anyone know if there's fish biting there all year long?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CaliYellowtail said:


> What size and color BKD or Bass Assassin? What size and color leadhead do you use Bluefish?


blues will destroy a bkd in 1 hit


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Mullet rigs still working!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> blues will destroy a bkd in 1 hit


Correction: to Bluefish1928


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Correction: to Bluefish1928


haha I'm slow. ps, I swung by TP for about an hr sunday afternoon, completely dead. saw 1 tiny blue come up out of 6 people fishing a wide range of lures and chunks.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't live far from Jonas Green, but haven't fished there in several years. When I was a teenager, some buddies & I used to fish the old bridge at night. If there are still Blues in the river after this cold front, try casting a silver or gold spoon. I like the Krocodile spoons with a single hook instead of a treble, and usually dress them with feathers or hair. Kastmasters can work well too. If there's any Blues around & you get that spoon near them, they'll hit it & won't bite them off like they will plastics. For bigger Blues I'll add a short wire leader, but not really needed for smaller ones.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

bigjim5589 said:


> I don't live far from Jonas Green, but haven't fished there in several years. When I was a teenager, some buddies & I used to fish the old bridge at night. If there are still Blues in the river after this cold front, try casting a silver or gold spoon. I like the Krocodile spoons with a single hook instead of a treble, and usually dress them with feathers or hair. Kastmasters can work well too. If there's any Blues around & you get that spoon near them, they'll hit it & won't bite them off like they will plastics. For bigger Blues I'll add a short wire leader, but not really needed for smaller ones.


Was there last evening til 7pm. Not much going on. Wind was cranking once again 20 to 30 knots. I did manage a couple of "dink" snapper blues floating cut bluefish, so the're still around.


----------

